# Finrot: bettafix or revive?



## SteeStee1213 (Dec 16, 2013)

My betta fish (Colonial Mustard) has fin rot. Its a pretty mild case, but it is persistent. 
It popped up a few weeks ago and I treated the tank with a little bit of aquarium salt and that seemed to keep it at bay until recently. Today I noticed a decent chunk of his tail fin missing.
Here is what I can tell you about his tank and condition:
Temperature: 80 F
Size: 1 gallon
Water changes: 50% weekly
Food: NLS betta formula
Water parameters: I am a college student in the dorms so I do not have a testing kit at my finger tips
Activity: Still very active and eats food as usual, though he has not bubble nested since the fin rot showed up.

The betta guy at my aquarium store said that revive should help fight the infection, but I thought I would get the opinion of the bettafish community before I did anything.
What do you think of revive? Is it safe and will it help?
Also, I have bettafix on hand, should I use that instead or along with it?
Any advice is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

When you say a chunk is mising, do you mean it looks as if it has rotted away or is it literally just gone?
Are you able to get a picture of the damage to help us diagnose it?


----------



## SteeStee1213 (Dec 16, 2013)

This is a picture of him now, his before picture is my avatar next to this post.


----------



## KafkaDream (Dec 30, 2013)

I personally think clean water is a better solution to fin rot than any medication. I would try to do more frequent water changes (though I do understand the struggles of college). For a 1 gallon tank/bowl, you would really need more water changes as ammonia and other debris do build up much faster. I would also recommend getting a bigger tank ( at least 2.5 gallons, but then again, space can be an issue in dorms.) I would just do daily 100% water changes in your 1 gallon until the damage stops worsening and you see some re growth, and then keep up with more frequent water changes.. You would be surprised to see how much faster clean water works over medicine.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

A one gallon needs a clean every second day while a 2.5G is once a week so I agree with KafkaDream in that asessment. 
Clean water and some time will both help him regrow and give anything that MAY be there time to develop enough to be spotted. Waiting and seeing can be frustrating, but the alternative is medicating and making them sick.

The edges around that fin seem a little crinkled up which indicates it may not be a fin biting issue- I was suspicious about that before. If perfectly healthy fin bits start going missing from his caudal he may be biting them off.


----------



## SteeStee1213 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys, I will try changing his water more frequently and see if that helps at all. Should I continue to add some aquarium salt with the water changes?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Also, a 1 gallon would need 100% changes, not 50%.


----------



## Erin3 (Sep 22, 2013)

I've had the best luck with tetracycline when the rot seems to keep getting worse, even with frequent water changes. I've also used betta fix for more mild cases, but people have mixed opinions on that.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

Something in the tank can tear fins, too. Like spiked plastic plants or decorations. Since it's also on the tips it is probably true fin rot, but i'd remove the unnecessary hazards if there are any. Good luck!


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

SteeStee1213 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys, I will try changing his water more frequently and see if that helps at all. Should I continue to add some aquarium salt with the water changes?


You can continue with the AQ salt but never exceed 10 days treatment. betas are freshwater fish and their kidneys can only filter that salt for so long before they need a rest


----------



## SteeStee1213 (Dec 16, 2013)

So, I have been doing frequent water changes and his fin is deteriorating quicker now. From that picture above he has lost quite a bit more of his tail fin. 
I really feel like as if I should be doing more than just frequent water changes ...


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

Can you provide us with a newer picture so we can compare? It makes it easier to prescribe treatment is we can see the progression


----------



## SteeStee1213 (Dec 16, 2013)

He is really hard to get a picture of right now, for whatever reason he _hates_ the camera. It really stresses him out. Not sure why, its not like I have ever used flash on him. 
Anyways, I will try to describe it best I can. The top part of his caudal fin looks as eaten away (and a bit worse) than the bottom part of his caudal fin. And overall the whole fin has shrunk.


----------



## BettasRSweeties (Feb 3, 2014)

SteeStee1213 said:


> My betta fish (Colonial Mustard) has fin rot. Its a pretty mild case, but it is persistent.
> It popped up a few weeks ago and I treated the tank with a little bit of aquarium salt and that seemed to keep it at bay until recently. Today I noticed a decent chunk of his tail fin missing.
> Here is what I can tell you about his tank and condition:
> Temperature: 80 F
> ...


I used bettafix for the 7 days it recommends and it didn't help, the rot continued. After I did a 100% water change to remove the bettafix I started Jungel brand fungus clear last night. I don't have any experience with revive.


----------

